# liquid logic pop



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm a bit biased because I have one for sale but I think it's a great boat. It's super comfortable, easy to initiate, surfs well. I weigh about 180 and have some trouble looping without an overthruster but with one, no problem. I'm selling it for $325 if he's interested.


----------

